
How Hashing Could Stop Violent Videos From Spreading - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/15/tech/new-zealand-video-viral-social-media/index.html
======
ChrisGranger
It's far too easy to subtly edit a video so that the hashes of the key-frames
won't match. This would work for flagging unedited videos, but people could
defeat it pretty quickly.

------
MagicPropmaker
I think if YouTube could catch duplicate videos with a simple "hash" they
would. Nice try, CNN.

